# Air compressor tipped over



## apache3100

I have a 5hp 60 gal IR oil-lubed air compressor that fell out of my trailer while unloading. Stupid! But anyway. It was on the ground for 5-10 minutes. A small amount of oil was on the ground. Looked like it flowed out of some kind of 
1" round cap or breather (I'm not referring to the air cleaner) located on the pump. So I know this is a no-no. Question is, can I let it sit for some extended period of time and the oil will drain back down where it's supposed to be and fire it up and all will be okay? Or did I just invite a tear down and replacement of parts? I have not started it since this happened.


----------



## stevon

apache3100,

I would just turn flywheel a few revolutions by hand, if no strange sounds or grinding occurs, check oil level and add oil if needed, then plug it in and run it listening for sounds. There are no "delicate" parts inside a compressor pump, compressors are relatively simple machines, if the pump has no obvious broken parts you should be in the clear.

Stephen



apache3100 said:


> I have a 5hp 60 gal IR oil-lubed air compressor that fell out of my trailer while unloading. Stupid! But anyway. It was on the ground for 5-10 minutes. A small amount of oil was on the ground. Looked like it flowed out of some kind of
> 1" round cap or breather (I'm not referring to the air cleaner) located on the pump. So I know this is a no-no. Question is, can I let it sit for some extended period of time and the oil will drain back down where it's supposed to be and fire it up and all will be okay? Or did I just invite a tear down and replacement of parts? I have not started it since this happened.


----------



## apache3100

Appreciate your response. However, I was under the impression that if oil gets past the rings and you run it, you can damage the pump.


----------



## stevon

apache3100

This is a compressor _*not*_ an internal combustion engine, there is no "compression ratio" at TDC. *All* of the compression air/oil/water/what ever is pushed past the reed valve into the receiver. Turning the pump by hand will solve any "oil past the ring problems". Turn the pump and excess oil (if any) will push through the reed valve and the check valve into the tank. Turning by hand is an option, myself I would just turn it on and run it. This simple machine is pretty hard to destroy, its designed to be physically tough enough to run thousands of hours without hammering itself apart!

Stephen


apache3100 said:


> Appreciate your response. However, I was under the impression that if oil gets past the rings and you run it, you can damage the pump.


----------



## sapikal

i might just flip flywheel a few revolutions by using hand, if no odd sounds or grinding occurs, check the oil level and upload oil if wished, then plug it in and run it listening for sounds. There are no "delicate" elements inside a compressor pump, compressors are incredibly simple machines, if the pump has no apparent broken parts you must be inside the clear... click here for more www.homenewtools.com


----------



## DuncanJac

Hello. Although you described in great detail what happened to you, I would like to see a photo to make it easier to understand the problem. In fact, an air compressor is a very technically sophisticated tool to use. What would I advise you at the present moment is that you should completely cleanse it of oil and seek professional help. In order to prevent such situations in the future, I advise you to wash your air compressor as often as possible. You can read more about this here - 





Duct Cleaning Professional duct cleaning and repair in Ocean Grove - Epic Duct Cleaning


Residential and commercial duct cleaning and repair service in Ocean Grove by local technicians. Same-day bookings available. Get your ductwork back in top shape!




epicductcleaning.com.au




. Good luck to you!


----------

